# Where to Hide if a Nuclear Bomb Goes Off in Your Area



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Evidently the news has gotten the attention of a few people and has created some fear. This article was on facebook by such a person.

https://lifehacker.com/where-to-hid...rce=lifehacker_facebook&utm_medium=socialflow



> Where to Hide If a Nuclear Bomb Goes Off In Your Area
> 
> Patrick Allan
> 3/21/17 5:00pm Filed to: SURVIVAL
> ...


Evidently, having a double basement and being on the lower level of that is the safest place to be in a home. A well made storm cellar could be beefed up to create a safe place. But how beefed up?


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Plus don't forget the rule of thumb!


----------



## angie_nrs (Jul 26, 2017)

Cut & copied from the OP: "Lastly, make sure you only drink bottled water and eat food from sealed containers *until a rescue team can get to you.* As you wait, listen to the radio to stay up to date on where you can find help and get screened for contamination."

I kind of chuckled when I read this......hmmmmm, how long will that be?? How many folks do you know that have a stocked basement with all the necessities of life to last the entire family for more than a single day? How about a place to sleep, a place to go potty, a place to clean up, bottled water, food, etc, etc, etc. I know some here certainly do, but I'm talking about the average Joe.

I think most people would likely retreat to their basement (if they have one) and it would be just hours or minutes before someone said, "oh, I have to go upstairs and get some water or go to the bathroom or get the radio or my phone or whatever it will be. I just don't think folks have any idea what to do and what kind of specific plan would be needed to stay safe. I think I'm more aware than most, yet I don't know exactly how long to stay put. But I do know that a "quick" trip to run upstairs to get something out of the frig won't be a good idea. Unfortunately for me, I do not have an ideal location to go to so even though I may be more aware than the average Joe, my life expectancy in such a situation would likely be similar.....I'll just know that while many others will find out the hard way. It won't be a pleasant road either way.

In addition, I know help won't be coming.......unlike most who will be expecting someone to come and save them within 24 hours. :scratch


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

Nuclear fallout radiation dissipates very rapidly. Way faster than most people think. Like in the OP's article when they say to wait an hour then seek better shelter. The reason is after only an hour the radiation has dropped significantly.

If you want honest info about what to do go look here...............

http://www.ki4u.com/guide.htm

http://www.ki4u.com/goodnews.htm


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Hiwall thanks for those links. I also download the pdf and saved it to my google drive.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I always think of this:


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

There are many humorous memes about getting nuked. But the plain truth is a nuclear war is certainly survivable. The only obvious exception is if the nuke lands on your house. '
I have no problem with those that would commit suicide if there ever was a nuke war. That just leaves more supplies for the rest of us survivors.


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

> I was pleased to see that my home is out of the normal wind pattern for fallout.


Mine also but my kids are in a direct path


----------



## Flight1630 (Jan 4, 2017)

Well i guess someone is cashing in. the first few paragraphs.

https://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/25/doomsday-prepper-making-millions-selling-bomb-shelters-for-trump-era.html


> Meet the doomsday prepper making millions selling bomb shelters to people afraid of Trump
> Clyde Scott didn't expect to be so busy or so popular. He started building underground bunkers during the Obama administration for clients who feared the government would take away their property and their guns.
> 
> But the election of Donald Trump has only increased business by bringing him a new clientele - Californians and New Yorkers afraid of nuclear war.
> ...


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

Flight1630 said:


> Well i guess someone is cashing in. the first few paragraphs.
> 
> https://www.cnbc.com/2017/04/25/doomsday-prepper-making-millions-selling-bomb-shelters-for-trump-era.html


I had more than one neighbor who left the country when George W. Bush was elected. They have moved back, but isn't it interesting what gets people's attention? Or creates fear in them?


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

*Here is where I am heading...*

Underground, well stocked, loaded and always ready:radioactive:.....
Not counting the bermed and buried 40' container.eep:


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

bunkerbob said:


> Underground, well stocked, loaded and always ready:radioactive:.....
> Not counting the bermed and buried 40' container.eep:


Peace of Mind


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Guam is telling its citizens how to survive a nuclear attack*

http://www.cnn.com/2017/08/11/healt...urity-attack-preparation-list-trnd1002AMStory



> By AJ Willingham, CNN
> Updated 10:22 AM ET, Fri August 11, 2017
> 
> (CNN)No one really knows how close or how far we are from a possible nuclear conflict with North Korea. But officials in Guam, the tiny island territory that Kim Jong Un has threatened to attack, aren't keeping citizens in the dark.
> ...


----------



## angie_nrs (Jul 26, 2017)

Thank you so much Hiwall for those links. I sooooo thought I was complete toast in a nuke attack, but that article has given me hope. Here's just another example of "knowledge is power". I'm certainly going to make some changes now and at least entertain some chance of survival should my worst nightmare come true.

Again....THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

How many people think they will have any warning at all?

How many people will know where they will be when it goes off.

How many people know where the nuke will hit if you do get a warning. Because people seem to think that all the nukes will be right on target, but there will be a percentage that will be off course and could explode 100's of miles away from where it's expected to go off.

Will the bomb go off up-wind or down-wind from you.

The question of where to hide is not that easy to answer.


----------



## RedBeard (May 8, 2017)

bunkerbob said:


> Underground, well stocked, loaded and always ready:radioactive:.....
> Not counting the bermed and buried 40' container.eep:


Im jealous! but one question, is that the inside or out side of your door?


----------



## hiwall (Jun 15, 2012)

I don't really think a major nuke war will be just out of the blue. There will be a big build up like a play ground fight. Something like the old nuke movie from the 1980's call The Day After or something. In that movie the USA and Russia had a steady escalation until someone pushed the button. Kind of like the situation we are currently experiencing with North Korea. But North Korea cannot do much of anything to us yet so this time it is all just talk. Maybe in a year or two it will happen for real and there will be a build up before hand so we can all top off our preps a week or month before hand. The day of the actual attack there will not likely be a warning. :dunno:


----------

